# Runt of the litter so very skinny!



## Louladoll (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone.

I have been busy lately as we had two rescues and one was pregnant! She gave birth 8 weeks ago and I have noticed the 'runt' of the litter is still very small.

Its a litter of 6 and the other boys are between 700-800g. The runt is only 470g!

They are still with mommy presently as awaiting for their hutches to arrive. There is no fighting between siblings or mommy. She still feeds them milk 1-2 times a day.

What can I do to best help this little guy (his name is Storm!). I have read some people mentioned rolled oats but I am not sure this is okay to feed him so young? He is having burgess excel pellets and unlimited hay. I see him eating hay all the time and he is definitely eating his pellets.

Any ideas/help to fatten the little fella up?

Thanks in advance 
Louladoll xxo (and bunnies!)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2014)

Since they are 8 weeks you could try giving some alfalfa as it's high in protein and calcium which they need til 6 months for growth. I've heard that breakfast oatmeal is the same as rolled oats. Give you're vet a call and see if they have any advice for you.


----------



## Louladoll (May 4, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Since they are 8 weeks you could try giving some alfalfa as it's high in protein and calcium which they need til 6 months for growth. I've heard that breakfast oatmeal is the same as rolled oats. Give you're vet a call and see if they have any advice for you.



Thanks a lot! Seems as Storm is a such a hay lover alfalfa is probably a very good idea. Im just a bit worried about moving him to his outside hutch when hes so skinny! I'll give it a try and keep weighing him to ensure he is putting on weight


----------



## ladysown (May 4, 2014)

a runt and still thin at eight weeks? Have you done the standard things of checking his teeth or monitoring his gut action?

Thinness by eight weeks generally indicates that something is "off" with bunny runt or not. An eight week old kit should have a bit of what I call "heft" to them. They should feel solid and not boney. Even all limbs flemish get a solid feel to them.

So I'd be checking out health issues and then making decisions based on that.


----------



## HototMama (May 4, 2014)

take the others away from the mom only leaving the runt with her. at 8 weeks old i find it strange that the mom is still feeding them.


----------



## Louladoll (May 5, 2014)

HototMama said:


> take the others away from the mom only leaving the runt with her. at 8 weeks old i find it strange that the mom is still feeding them.



Its really not strange at all when you are supposed to wean them at 8 weeks. Only breeders wean them sooner and I certainly am not one of them!

I check his teeth regularly and he eats everything (pellets and hay). He has had small amounts of fresh grass also which he loves. 

I realise myself that this isn't right for him to be so skinny which is exactly why I am asking advice from everyone here.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 6, 2014)

Louladoll said:


> Its really not strange at all when you are supposed to wean them at 8 weeks. Only breeders wean them sooner and I certainly am not one of them!



Taking offense to your post I wanted to correct you on something. Mother feeding them and taking the babies away is both referred to as weaning. You said the mother is still allowing them to nurse which actually is very strange. The mother should have no more milk by that age and be dried up. Our babies will stop fully nursing around 5-6 weeks of age. Sure at 8 weeks they may try but mom will run away not allowing them to nurse. Oh and just for your education myself as a breeder do not take babies away until about 10-13 weeks of age. . .

You understand the people who are giving you advice are experienced breeders and I wonder why you would say such a rude thing. At any rate I understand a baby being half its siblings weight and that can be normal. What isnt or wouldnt be normal is the baby being skinny or having no flesh condition. This means you would be able to feel its backbone or hips. If the baby is just smaller in size but well fleshed then everything is normal. Sometimes runts just thrive and take longer to catch up (we just had a little boy do just that and he has grown up quite nicely now that hes at 4months) If the baby is in poor flesh then I would take it to a vet or do what hototmomma suggested. Stronger siblings can prevent a runt from consuming its required intake. Taking away the other siblings and leaving the runt with mom will allow the runt to get proper nutrition and not leaving it to fight to eat.


----------



## Sweetie (May 7, 2014)

woahlookitsme said:


> Taking offense to your post I wanted to correct you on something. Mother feeding them and taking the babies away is both referred to as weaning. You said the mother is still allowing them to nurse which actually is very strange. The mother should have no more milk by that age and be dried up. Our babies will stop fully nursing around 5-6 weeks of age. Sure at 8 weeks they may try but mom will run away not allowing them to nurse. Oh and just for your education myself as a breeder do not take babies away until about 10-13 weeks of age. . .
> 
> You understand the people who are giving you advice are experienced breeders and I wonder why you would say such a rude thing. At any rate I understand a baby being half its siblings weight and that can be normal. What isnt or wouldnt be normal is the baby being skinny or having no flesh condition. This means you would be able to feel its backbone or hips. If the baby is just smaller in size but well fleshed then everything is normal. Sometimes runts just thrive and take longer to catch up (we just had a little boy do just that and he has grown up quite nicely now that hes at 4months) If the baby is in poor flesh then I would take it to a vet or do what hototmomma suggested. Stronger siblings can prevent a runt from consuming its required intake. Taking away the other siblings and leaving the runt with mom will allow the runt to get proper nutrition and not leaving it to fight to eat.



+1 I agree with this 100%, even though I am not a breeder. I know that breeders do not take the babies away from mama early, that would be backyard breeders, not true breeders like woahlookitsme.


----------



## Sweetie (May 7, 2014)

Also Louladoll: I would check your facts about weaning baby rabbits and when they actually do start to wean off of mama's milk and start nibbling on hay before stating that it is not strange for an 8 week old kit to still be nursing on mama. Yes it is strange, like woahlookitsme stated, for an 8 week old kit to still be nursing on mama.


----------

